# Lime Rock Park Vintage Festival pics!!



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Spent the day yesterday (8/30) at Lime Rock for the annual Vintage Fest.....what a day!!!

Here's the set:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shrp11/sets/72157607038045522/

Here are a few from the set:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Great Pictures Ed!

Sorry we did not hook up. I am up here (LRP) until tomorrow. I will post some pics of the Sunday in the Park car show as soon as I get them downloaded. Beautiful cars and the weather was absolutely perfect.

Our friend Stephanie was selected as one of the judges for the Ladies Choice awards. They chose a beautiful 1962 Corvette.

More historic races tomorrow including Sandra McNeil in her 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO which according to the fall edition of the Lime Rock Track Record is worth over $20,000,000 (that right 6 zeros). It is the only original condition 250 GTO in the world.

CA

CA


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

captainaudio said:


> Great Pictures Ed!
> 
> Sorry we did not hook up. I am up here (LRP) until tomorrow. I will post some pics of the Sunday in the Park car show as soon as I get them downloaded. Beautiful cars and the weather was absolutely perfect.
> 
> ...


I kept looking around for you, but we'll catch up soon.

I keep forgetting to ask you if you have my talkabout - I'm pretty sure I left it with you at the Cayman drive.

If so, hang onto it - I'll grab it next time we meet up, thanks.

Btw, say hi to steph for me, hope she's doing ok.

Ed


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Fantastic pictures. Love the post-processing.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

EdCT said:


> I kept looking around for you, but we'll catch up soon.
> 
> I keep forgetting to ask you if you have my talkabout - I'm pretty sure I left it with you at the Cayman drive.
> 
> ...


Mrs. Audio and I spent most of the day Saturday in the Rolex Hospitality Tent and the Lime Rock Club Clubhouse (Outfield Chalet).

I have the talkabout - thought I would give it to you this weekend - I can send itit to you next week,

CA


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

From Sat


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

EdCT said:


> Spent the day yesterday (8/30) at Lime Rock for the annual Vintage Fest.....what a day!!!
> 
> Here's the set:
> 
> ...


Ed,

The number 56 Porsche belongs to and is being driven by Lime Rock Club member and Ridgefield Ct. resident John Brice. With your permission I would like to forward him the link.

CA


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

captainaudio said:


> Ed,
> 
> The number 56 Porsche belongs to and is being driven by Lime Rock Club member and Ridgefield Ct. resident John Brice. With your permission I would like to forward him the link.
> 
> CA


No problem, forward with pleasure - if he'd like the RAW file I can send it to him.

Ed


----------

